# How often do you add more chips/chunks?



## bernie

I noticed when using my new Landmann GOSM Big Block (Bass Pro Shops) for smoking ribs that...

1.  It takes a long time for the smoke to get going
2.  All my wood chips burn out after about 2-2.5 hours

I'm wondering if... 

A.  Does anyone else have a problem with the new GOSM smokers taking a long time to smoke up?

B.  Do you bother refilling your wood chips after they burn out when doing ribs?  (I'm finding that I'm wrapping after 2 hours so I'm not sure if I still need to add chips?)


----------



## mballi3011

I also have a Gosm and my first question for you is Do you soak your chips before putting them in your smoker? I don't and I have smoke in just a few minutes. I would replace all burned up chips and add more because the meat can always except more wood smoke flavor during the whole smoke. Now when you wrap your meat in foil it won't gett anymore smoke flavor because of the foil. I hope that helps so if not someone will come alone soon and give you some more info.


----------



## raceyb

As for the GOSM, have you applied any mods to it yet? Are you having trouble maintaining temperature? As for chips burning out in 2.5 hours, wow, thats a long time. If you are on a long smoke, you'll find that you'll need to add fuel and wood from time to time, it's only natural.

If you are wrapping your ribs after 2 hours, try lowering the temperature in your smoker, it's too hot. On average it takes 6-7 hours to smoke ribs, even the 3-2-1 method which wraps waits 3 hours before wrapping. You can soak the chips before use to retard combustion and add humidity into your smoker.

Is there a reason that you are foil wrapping after only 2 hours of smoking?


----------



## richoso1

I would suggest you try burning chunks instead of chips, as you'll spend less time refilling. I aslo would suggest you light the smoker and run it on high till you get smoke, then back it down. I don't burn wood during any foil process, only before and after. I use a coffee can w/holes and fill it with a couple of chunks surrounded by lump. This prevent the chunks from igniting, keeps them at a smolder. In regards to ribs, I have found when smoking spares, the 2-2-1 method is best for me. I hope this is of some help to you my friend.


----------



## bernie

Thanks for all the responses!

The stock thermometer that came with the smoker was a defect so instead I have a probe thermometer inserted into a wine cork to get the internal temperature of the smoker.  

I'm smoking baby back ribs and read that doing 2-2-1 would be a better method being that they are smaller.  I got them going at about 225 degrees F the entire time.

And yep, I'm soaking the wood chips.

This is my second time doing baby back ribs, the first time I did them in my Brinkmann Gas Smoker and they came out great.  I think I had more smoke and maybe more heat using the Brinkman...


----------



## scpatterson

The temps are very important and if you got a good therm then you are on your way...I will be looking for some queu view


----------



## igolf2

Smoke with chunks not chips - most meats (ribs, brisket, pork butt, etc.) Usually it's a matter of taste - I smoke meat (chicken,turkey,ribs,butts, etc.) until approx. 140 degrees then just cook the rest of the way without smoke. And remember - if you see lots of billowing white smoke it is NOT good - wait until you see the thin blue smoke.


----------



## bernie

So after 7 hours the ribs are done, the look okay (kinda dry) but the worst part is that they are not tender at all (Cooked these in the GOSM Big Block).   Nothing like the first batch I made where I marinated em for 24 hours and smoked them in my Brinkmann.

I'm thinking there might be an issue with my GOSM not getting hot enough?  Or maybe I just need a better thermometer (the stock one is broken and I was using a cork with a probe inserted into it).

I also notice I have a tough time finding the proper place to insert my probe thermometer into a rack of baby back ribs.  I'd often find my thermometer (Taylor) going up and down in temperature, never keeping the same temp. when inserted into meat.  Do these thermometers need to be calibrated?  Or am I just putting the probe in the wrong area?

I gotta admit, I'm pretty bummed out.   Drove 2 hours to buy the GOSM only to be disappointed....


----------



## smokerlover

You know, I've always wondered about the wood time also. It seems like I have to change my chunks every 30 - 40 min. I like a heavy smoke flavor though. You can really 2 1/2 hrs and still get "productive" smoke out of the smoke box?


----------



## scpatterson

The important temp on the ribs is the smoke chamber temps. Not so much the ribs. Ribs need to be cooked around 240 chamber temp. I use the 3-2-1 method for spares and 2-2-1 for baby backs. It sound slike your smoker temps were probably too low...You did not have a temp gauge at all in the chamber???


----------



## bernie

That's exactly how I did it in my brinkmann and they were literally FALLING OFF THE BONE (fell in love with smoking meats at that moment lol) but this time around it sucked.. also, I didn't even measure the meat temperature in the brinkmann just did 2-2-1 @ 230-240 F.  

I used a Taylor made thermometer with its probe inserted into a cork which I placed inside the smoker for smoker temp.  It was showing 225 the entire time... I'm wondering if that thermometer is broken but not sure how to check. 

Landmann is sending me a new stock thermometer for the smoker so I think I'm gonna lay off smoking stuff till then.  Such a disappointment!


----------



## scpatterson

This is how to test your Therm

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81976


----------



## justpassingthru

Hey Bernie,

Don't give up, it's only your first time smoking in the GOSM, I have one and it's a very good smoker.

If you're gonna give up on something then give up on the stock thermometers and invest in a good quality BBQ thermometer, just drill a hole in the door and install it under the original.

Since it is a new GOSM do you have a cast smoke box, that is what I have and it works fine, mix in a couple of chunks of lump charcoal along with your chunks of smoke wood.  When I start my smoker I let it burn on high until it reachs about 20° below my target temp and then turn it down to smoking temp, this starts the wood in the box. Another thing I have learned is to leave some ashes in the box, it slows down the wood burning. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have modified my GOSM, you might want to check it out, it's posted in the Propane Section, I can smoke long hours and never have to add wood.

Happy Smoking,

Gene


----------



## mofo

I own the GOSM Big Block and use fairly large chunks (fist size) of wood. I have noticed that the smoke gets heavier just prior to it burning out so I usually will replace a chunk at that time, leaving the old chunk in the cast iron box if there is room or trying to break the old chunk up into smaller pieces. 
I never probe my ribs, only monitor the smoker temp. Also, in your manual, there are instructions on how to calibrate the temp gauge that is in the door. If I recall, there are two nuts on the back of the gauge and you adjust the needle by turning one of those nuts. I have several maverick therms, so do not pay much attention to the stock thermometer in the door.
I usually run around 220 - 230 and find that 3-2-1 works for spares and 2-2-1 works for baby backs.


----------



## bernie

Thanks everyone!

I'm going to give it another shot today with a few modifications.  Got some pork tenderloin marinating in the fridge we'll see how it turns out


----------



## scpatterson

remeber that the Tenderloin cooks to 140-150 no more....Dnt worry about times monitor the chamber temps and meat temps


----------



## bernie

Finally flattened out the tabs on the side vents and closed them:

Added a temporary thermometer where the stock one should be (stock was broken):

Pork tenderloin, marinated it 24 hours in some asian marinade, this is at about 135 F:

Finished product:


-----

First off, I'm totally stoked that I got the GOSM to work the way I want it to.  I removed the lid from the stock smoke box and put in dry chips, closed the side vents and bought a thermometer from home depot and put it in temporarily.  I think I might pick up some Tel-Tru thermometers, any recommendation on whether I should get the 2.5" or 4" stem?  

Not so happy with the pork tenderloin however, I barely got any smoke ring at all and it was wayyy too sweet.  I'm thinking the sweetness is from the marinade which was like 80% ketchup and because I used cherry wood.  Not so sure about the smoke ring, any ideas? It cooked for about 2 hours @ 225 F, came out super moist (brined it for about 8 hours before marinading it)

I got a bbq coming up for my friends and family next week, there's going to be about 50 of us.  Nervous.  Wish me luck :)  We're doing baby back ribs!


----------



## scpatterson

Hell it looks good. As you play with your cooker it will get easier.

If it was too sweet i would say it was your marinade.

As far as the smoke ring all I can say is each piece of meat is different. I dont have any suggestions really for you on that.

Atleast it was moist...What temp did you pull it at and what kind of therm are you using for the meat..You may ahve posted and I missed it

Looks good none the less


----------



## bernie

Thanks!

I pulled it 150 like you suggested and i used a taylor probe, you should be able to see it in the 3rd pic


----------



## raceyb

I think you have too much going on at once with that pork. I would not brine and then follow that up with 24 hours of marinade. I would be surprised if you could taste any pork.

In my experience, tenderloins do not need brining. The only reason they would dry out is from overcooking or improper cooking. Tenderloins can benefit from 4-12 hr marinade, depending on marinate strength. I usually prepare and place in my mojo or marinade the morning of my smoke.

I suspect you are trying to hard. Don't combine to many techinques. Since most pork doesn't require brining for moisture, add your flavor via marinade or injection and be wary of it's flavor and strength. As you found out, it is possible to overdo it..

Good luck with future BBQ


----------



## mofo

Those are the first pictures I've seen of the Big Block since Landmann took over...


----------



## justpassingthru

Hey Bernie,

Good looking grub, glad to see you didn't give up!

I installed a 4" therm and the first time I cooked with it the temps were crazy, I had impaled a piece of chicken, so now I just make certain there isn't anything in the way.  I don't know if it's correct or not, but I figured a 2" stem might be too close to the door and not protude far enough into the cooking chamber.  I learned that from putting a short therm on the side of my WSM and it always reads 10°-15° hotter than my grate therm.

In my BBQ books they reccommend marinading times of 4-6 hours, if you used a Asian marinade then you might have used soy sauce and that is potent stuff, I've marinaded overnight and the food was almost inedible, I now use light soy sauce in the marinades that call for it.

Looks like you've got plenty of smoke, what's it look like coming out of the top vent?  Is it rolling or like boiling out, mine had 1/8" gaps where the top joined to the sides so I filled them with high heat silicone and my door leaks a little at the top, you might try closing the top vent down a little to keep the smoke in the chamber a little longer, did you use a little lump charcoal with the cherry?  Also, when mine was new I didn't get much of a smoke ring, but now since it is well seasoned the smoke ring is there.

Enjoy your smokes,

Gene


----------



## psychobrew

The tabs are there for a reason.  If the fire goes out and the gas keeps running, it will build up and potentially expload.  The unit was probably designed to run with this in mind.


----------



## raceyb

Brinkmann's new propane SNP looks just like that Landmann except the door hinges are reversed, and the top vent has a heavy duty trivet on top, looks like you can place a pot up top to take advantage of exhaust heat.


----------



## beer-b-q

I have to laugh at myself on this post,  I was reading the title and thought it said, *"How Often Do You Add More CHIPMUNKS" * I looked at the OP to see if Oneshot was at it again then noticed it said *"**How Often Do You Add More **Chips/Chunks"*. LOL I guess it is time for bed...


----------



## blzafour

How far is your wood box from the burner. I had this same problem and had to modify my rack that my wood box sits on..... I got my wood box about 1.5"s - 2"s from the top of the burner. On low, I got smoke in about 20 mins or so.

Maybe lowering the wood box will allow you to have smoke sooner and you wont have to crank up the heat so you can get the wood to start smoking.

Blza


----------



## rad5

Take a screw out of one of the side handles; you'll have a nice little hole to feed the thermometer in. Works better than pinching it in the door.


----------



## toxie

Now that's funny!!


----------

